# New to Osaka



## velder

Hi there,
I'm new to Osaka with my husband working and my 2 young kids. I am looking to make new friends with other expats and locals. I don't speak Japanese so I'm also keen to learn and do conversational language exchange as I'm a native english speaker. I live in the Suminoe-ku area but ofcourse not limited to this area. So for language exchange, playdates for the kids or just a break for the mothers, pls let me know.


----------



## Anita

Hi,
I've also just recently moved to Osaka where I live with my husband. I don't have any kids (unless pets count) and am looking forward to making new friends. Would love to meet up if you want. 
I will be looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum, both of you! I hope you can arrange to get together soon.


----------



## velder

*Hi Anita*

My experience here in Osaka has so far been wonderful and I hope you are enjoying it too! Could you please email me on (email removed by moderator). I look forward to hearing from you. Cheers, Valerie.


----------



## synthia

I removed the address from the above post, because it makes you very vulnerable to have your address in the text portion of the forum. I copied it and sent a private message for you.

The best way to make contact is to send a private message in this forum. To do this, click on the user id, and select send private message from the dropdown box. Once the message is received, the system will send a notification that a PM has been received. To retrieve a PM, click on Private Messages, located in the upper right hand corned, under your id.

I hope you can get together share information about this big change in your lives.


----------



## velder

*Thanks for that Synthia*

Thanks for that Synthia


----------



## chugharvind

*Hi*

Hi I am new to Takatsuki and looking for friends too.. 

I am here for work for next 2 years and japanese is also not good.. hope we can share time.

Thanks

Arvind Chugh


----------



## thepilotswife

Hi,

I used to live in Osaka(Mino-shi) and I loved it there! We live in Yokohama now, moving to Lisbon in July. Osaka is such a wonderful city, full a great places. The aquarium is great, the Quasi National Forest in Mino is wonderful- a long(3.1k) trek up the mountain to a beautiful waterfall. Watch for monkey's on the path! A great place to go in spring and autumn when trees are blooming and leaves changing.

I miss living there and wish we still did. Enjoy it!


----------



## peanut

Osaka is great for being in the middle of everything of Kansai. There's something to do every weekend. Kyoto,Nara, Kobe, festivals, markets. Have fun and enjoy the time there!


----------



## acer

I am hoping to visit osaka. next year i hope Heard its a great place.


----------



## notjustmotion

*Osaka*

We will be joining some of you as new residents to Osaka in August. 

Any tips on must see - go to places in the city will be much appreciated. 

Also we are looking to rent an apartment. What neighborhoods/area should we look in... 

We will work in Bentencho and has been looking (online through realtor) in the Osakano area- 

Any recommendations on these area's / other areas to look in?


----------



## govre

notjustmotion said:


> We will be joining some of you as new residents to Osaka in August.
> 
> Any tips on must see - go to places in the city will be much appreciated.
> 
> Also we are looking to rent an apartment. What neighborhoods/area should we look in...
> 
> We will work in Bentencho and has been looking (online through realtor) in the Osakano area-
> 
> Any recommendations on these area's / other areas to look in?



Hi,

Myself and my husband have moved to Osaka last week. We are eager to meet others here too.
Kindly let me know about others who are also staying in Osaka.

Thanks,


----------



## Raphael1974

Hi, my name is Raphael. I am from New York, married with two kids and am living in Osaka, inoko dani area. Actually it's about a 29 min train ride. So where are you and your husband from? Any kids?


----------

